# Going for a clean appearance but fast and loud if that makes sense



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The wheels are definitely interesting..how does the exhaust sound? Though about buying from them, just wanting to know how others like them.


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Very deep and throaty noise YouTube it there is a good video of ithttps://vimeo.com/168291572


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

looks good I do like the rims but don't like adapters for rotors. My big question that exhaust tip looks like it is 10" sticking out can u confirm or deny this?


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Haha the tip is just a tip not sure what size got it at autozone the pipe is 2.5 inch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, removed tons of chrome in late 50's cars for a clean look. See stones on your ground, aren't you concerned about having hundreds of stone chips in your doors and rear bumper? Won't stay clean very long unless you are only driving 3 mph.


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

That's true needs a new paint job as it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Thank toy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing like buying a brand new car and being told by your dealer, you better give us 150 bucks plus tax so we can add some splash shields to it or else the side of your new car will be covered with stone chips. If it leads to rust holes, not covered under warranty.

Ha, know that, will carefully drive it home and do it myself, least I can put them on straight and correct without them falling off after a couple of miles.


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Right ahah I actually am grabbing a pair noticing worn rubber making it onto the doors which is a no no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s0wingseason (May 27, 2016)

sounds cool!


----------

